# Aires Pricing



## bamo (May 1, 2009)

Hi

We are travelling to Italy via Belgeum, Germany, Switzerland, Austria and back through France.

We are staying at campsites overnight and stopping in Aires for Lunchtime visits.

My question is, when stopping at Aires, are the charges for overnight parking or would we still be charged for staying for 2/3 hours over lunchtime?

Thanks


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

bamo said:


> Hi
> 
> We are travelling to Italy via Belgeum, Germany, Switzerland, Austria and back through France.
> 
> ...


I have never been charged for stopping in Aires, or have I missed something.. :?:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bamo said:


> Hi
> 
> We are travelling to Italy via Belgeum, Germany, Switzerland, Austria and back through France.
> 
> ...


Most aires are completely free at all times. Others, such as Granville, are free daytime but 5euros 7pm - 8am. There are others that are generally associated with campsites and beaches etc. that are chargeable at all times.
'Aire de Camping car' can have many variants. We have stopped for lunchtime breaks all over France and have not used aires,except for Autoroute ones, and have never paid. There is generally plenty of free parking unlike the UK.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

We have yet to stay in a aire but my understanding is you only pay for electric, possibly water and to empty your waste tanks but I may be wrong  

Mick


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Many/most are free to stay overnight.

Some charge for use of the services.

Some charge to stay overnight even if you don't use the services.

Aires guides are usually pretty good at showing what is free and what is charged.

All in all, a great chain of stopping places even if you do have to pay ocassionally.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I think this is mostly true, but we paid a whopping nine euro fifty for parking with or without services in Stes Maries de la Mer in the Camargue. The man went around in the morning, knocking on windows, collecting, This was the only place we encountered this, everywhere else just charged for services, and certainly no charges for parking during the day unless on a pay and display.

Also, rubbish disposal is no problem either, big bins everywhere, collections often daily in towns, so unlike here in Ireland where we either sneak around looking or somewhere to put a small bag or end up bringing it home.

Ca


----------



## MarineMick (Nov 9, 2006)

*Aire charges*

Just back after two weeeks around Brittany and Normandy. We used Aires almost every night 11 out of 13 and of the 11 we only had to pay twice at €2 for 10mins of water. Best things ever.
We paid €26 for 1 night on a campsite that was not worth it. We would not have used it all except to use washing/drying.
I would thoroughly recommend Aires. We did our best to be within walking distance of towns for alcohol consumption reasons which worked well.
M.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Bamo

Am I missing something here - why do you want to stop on Aires for a couple of hours at lunchtime?

Unless you have a specific reason (?) I would think it far easier and more pleasant to stop in villages or small towns where the parking is usually quite easy.

Many places have picnic facilities at one end of a river bridge, and these are often accessible by M/H and quite delightful for a lunchtime break.

Confused. :? 

Dave


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Aires*

Hi 
I agree with Zebedee.

We have spent loads of time in France and when it is time for lunch Lin just looks for a village away from the main road and the traffic. Head in and you can park anywhere you like that has room, shade and hopefully a good view. As the country gets totally deserted between 12 and 3 o'clock every village has a square. Just park up and enjoy 

Ned


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Just done the aires and are generally free, except for at Foras where they charge 9.20euro for 24hr parking and the water and sanitation station was a wreck, La Rochelle II 10euro for 24hrs but bus pass into town included, Quiberon 5 euro and Le Crotoy I where it was 5 euro to park. Just really depends on where you go but the popular aires seem to be at some sort of cost.


----------



## jaffamaster (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Folks, are these Aires on maps, where can I find them?

Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> I think this is mostly true, but we paid a whopping nine euro fifty for parking with or without services in Stes Maries de la Mer in the Camargue. The man went around in the morning, knocking on windows, collecting, This was the only place we encountered this, everywhere else just charged for services, and certainly no charges for parking during the day unless on a pay and display.
> 
> Ca


you've got to admit Ca that the "front-row" view of the med there is probably worth €9.50 a night! I think the toilet dump & fresh water was included in this, but water was only on when the man was there. Certainly at the end of September if you arrived after about 3pm you could get in & leave by 9am next morning without paying.


----------



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

Best to purchase a copy of "all the aires" from Vicarious Books. They have all the aires in france, either with address, how to get there or co-ordinates that you can put into your satnav. Also if you have a Tom-Tom satnav you can download a good few of the aires onto it.


----------



## bamo (May 1, 2009)

*Reply*

Thanks for All your replies, Setting off on Tuesday !!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

misty1 said:


> Best to purchase a copy of "all the aires" from Vicarious Books. They have all the aires in france.


Not all but many. There are several very good websites eg:

http://airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car.php

and it doesn't take long to print a list of all the ones for the regions you are going to visit and then, over a couple of years, you collect the lot.

Or you can buy a copy of the "bible" : Le Guide Officiel Aires de Service Camping Cars:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/guide-officiel-Aires-services-camping-car/dp/235839002X

G


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,
Agree with Grizzly that the "All" the aires book is not as comprehensive as name suggests and is now rather dated. Agree to that "Le Guide National de aires de service pour Camping-cars", published each year is the best book based guide (includes GPS); buy it in France.
Best of all however is the web site www.camping-car infos.com which is the most comprehensive site available and is always being up dated by French vanners staying on the aires. Refer to this site and you will not be surprised, as some seem to be that a certain aire now charges, when the British "All" the aires says it is free or the vans park very close unlike the picture in the book, taken in mid-winter!


----------

